# Newbie



## Rico123 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi, from Texas, enjoy smoking meat on my Grilla. Enjoy the recipes from Smoking Meat


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio. Post up some pics grilling on the Grilla.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome Rico from Arizona.


----------



## kruizer (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Braz (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Happy to have you join us!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

